# Dr. Miles Nervine and Heart Treatment



## hokeypix (Jun 1, 2004)

Two for one! any thoughts on value? approx. 8 1/2 inches tall each. Nice aqua mediciine bottles. Thanks!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey Hokeypix, Hugh Cleveland says your Nervine is worth $4.00 - $6.00. Couldn't find anything on the Heart Treatment. Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Hokeypix ,
 A nice pair of medicines !  Usually these Aqua embossed Meds aren't worth a lot of $$$$
 unless they are a rare CURE or are an early pontiled example or a color variant of a mold . So , I'd say gunsmoke is about right on the Nervine ( 4.00 - 8.00 range ) !
 I haven't heard of the Heart Treatment ........ But I see a label only example sold in Hammer Rooke's Auction in 1995 .  DR. MILE'S HEART TREATMENT ( label only ).  01/95 HR : Aqua , Smooth base , Double collar lip , 100 % label and contents ,   Perfect ......  $ 121.00    This is the only reference that I can find on your bottle......I'm still looking !
 So , from this I'd say your Heart Treatment is worth more than your nervine anyway. How much ??? Anybody out there have any ideas ????


----------



## hokeypix (Jun 1, 2004)

thanks Brian and Kelley. What minimal research I did also points to them not being worth a lot...which is a pity, as they are so pretty! But I'd love to find out more about the Heart Treatment. Thanks for continuing to look!


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 1, 2004)

hokey , I still haven't found any info on your bottle. But , I did a quick ebay search and found where one had been auctioned with 4 other Dr. Miles variants. Apparently Dr. Miles had lots and lots of different meds.   Well anyway , Here's the ebay link if you'd like to check out the bottles     http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=895&item=3294000373&rd=1


----------



## David E (Jun 2, 2004)

Nervine introduced and he founded the Miles Med. Co. in Elkhart in 1884. Various products were formed and were still in exsitense in 1985 Such as Alka Seltzer  introduced in 1931. The new heart cure was introducerd in 1888, became Heart Treatment Ca. 1920, then became Cactuss Compound and was removed from the market in 1938, in 1968 information was provided that the closures, shapes and embosing remained virtually the same until th 1920's. Franklin L. Miles(Dr) eye and ear specialist. Bottle manufatured by Maryland glass co after 1916.

 Dave


----------

